
Show HN: CPLY v0.2: Search and copy lyrics from your terminal - ASVVVAD
https://github.com/asvvvad/cply/
======
rendx
Nice. Can you please copy the output in the Usage video to the README as
plaintext? I don't want to watch a video to see what it can do exactly.
Cheers!

